# My 5ktq...



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey guys. Long time forum lurker.
Here's some old pics of my car: 
































It's a 86 5ktq with 270,000 miles. 
IA stage 2 chip, 272 cam, single pass intercooler, K-26 hybrid turbo, BPV, Bilstein sport, Eibachs, etc, etc, etc...
Steve


----------



## schnell20v (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: My 5ktq... (SteveAngry)*

Hey where did you get that front spoiler?


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey, this is Steve Ackney from the AudiWorld forums, right? Nice car, I've always liked how yours turned out.
Barry ('a-talk' from AudiWorld)


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: My 5ktq... (schnell20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schnell20v* »_Hey where did you get that front spoiler?

ditto.... and what size wheels are those?
HOT 86!!


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: My 5ktq... (eight-zero scirocco)*

Very nice and clean.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would rock it!


----------

